# mechanische Lebensdauer von Elektro Bauteilen



## jogi245 (9 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich muss über SISTEMA die Lebensdauer von Elektro Bauteilen erfassen und bewerten.
Leider bekommen ich von Fa. Siemens nur einen mechanischen Lebensdauerkennwert und keinen ausgewiesenen B10 oder B10d Wert.
Kann ich diesen Kennwert einfach als B10 wert übernehmen oder gibt es hier Verfahrensanwendungen, wo ich solch einen Wert in einen B10 oder B10d Wert umrechnen kann?

Wie rechnet Ihr das?

Bitte um Hilfe, da ich wirklich auf dem Schlauch stehe.

Danke im voraus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2012)

jetzt mal ohne die frage beantworten zu können, 
um welche Art von Bauteil handelt es sich den?
Über die üblichen Verdächtigen kannst du bei Siemens 
ein Projekt für Sistema bekommen, bei einer Anfrage.


----------



## jogi245 (9 Februar 2012)

Danke zunächst für die Antwort!

Es handelt sich dabei um Schaltelemente (Öffner; Schließer) Siemens Nr.: 3SB3400-0A / 3SB3400-0B
welche bei NOT AUS Tastern und anderen Tastern verwendet wird.
Siemens gibt nur eine mechanische Lebensdauer an.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2012)

die sind ( meine ich ) mit in diesen Projekt, Ruf mal deinen Siemens Vertrieb an, 
die werden dir dieses Projekt schicken.


----------



## Safety (9 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
also der B10 Wert wurde unter Berücksichtigung alle Ausfälle ermittelt, gefährliche und ungefährliche. 
Bei B10d Wert nur die gefährlichen
Gibt eine Hersteller nur einen B10 Wert an und dazu die gefährlichen Ausfälle Nd in %, dann kann man mit dieser Formel  „B10d= (100%.B10)/Nd“ den B10d errechnen. 
Bei den von Dir genannten Geräten ist es so.


----------



## Tommi (9 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

sprichst Du von dieser Tabelle?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (10 Februar 2012)

Hallo Tommi,
ja.


----------

